# Simple carbs post-workout



## evo7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,   

Just  after some input..  

Immediately post workout i have simple carbs then my protein shake 10 minutes after... do you think this is a good idea? or should i be mixing the two and consuming immediately p.w.o?

thanks.


----------



## booze (Mar 3, 2012)

I used to do this. But no longer do and haven't noticed any difference. I've also read that the simple carbs pwo thing is false and based on bro science. Might be wrong or it might be more important for pros etc?!


----------



## Tuco (Mar 3, 2012)

booze said:


> I used to do this. But no longer do and haven't noticed any difference. I've also read that the simple carbs pwo thing is false and based on bro science. Might be wrong or it might be more important for pros etc?!



Agree. 

My pwo shake has been oats, whey isolate, and 5grams of creatine.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 4, 2012)

evo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just  after some input..
> 
> ...



*Post Workout Beverage*

Yes, having a workout high glycemic index carbohydres (maltodextrin and dextrose) combined with a quickly digested protein (whey) is a good idea. 

*Glycogen Reload*

Research has demonstrated that ingesting this type of beverage quickly restores glycogen back into the muscle cell.  

That means you recover faster from your workout. 

*Insulin Spike*

What this type of beverage also does is spike insulin levels.  Insulin is a very anabolic hormone.  

*Nutrient Timing*

This is one of the best books on pre, peri and post workout beverages.  The book is short, easy to read and you can get a used copy for about $10.  

*What was your point?* 

I am curious.  What was you point of ingesting carbodhyrates and then 10 minutes later protein?  It doesn't make sense. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're going to separate them by 10 minutes, do the protein shake first, THEN the carbs. That'll give the protein some time to digest and get into your bloodstream before the carbs kick off an insulin surge.

Otherwise, just mix 'em. The extra insulin from the carbs will also cause the muscles to increase their uptake of protein along with blood sugar.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 4, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> If you're going to separate them by 10 minutes, do the protein shake first, THEN the carbs. That'll give the protein some time to digest and get into your bloodstream before the carbs kick off an insulin surge.
> 
> Otherwise, just mix 'em. The extra insulin from the carbs will also cause the muscles to increase their uptake of protein along with blood sugar.



*Protein First*

That doesn't makes much sense. 

As you noted, carbohydrates trigger the release of insulin.  Insulin expedites the transport of amino acids into the muscle cell...a much more effective method.  

*Synergistic Effect*

Research shows that a post workout beverage that contains dextrose and maltodextrin is more effective than the use of either alone. 

Research also indicates that whey combined with caseinate protein is more effective than whey alone. 

*Dextrose + Maltodextrin*

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/dextrose.pdf

*Whey + Caseinate*

Milk proteins: Whey and casein work better left together - Nutrition Express Articles

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 5, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Protein First*
> 
> That doesn't makes much sense.
> 
> As you noted, carbohydrates trigger the release of insulin.  Insulin expedites the transport of amino acids into the muscle cell...a much more effective method.




To me it makes sense because protein takes longer to digest and get into the bloodstream than carbs, so if you were to pick one to eat 10 minutes before the other, I'd say it should be protein. My thinking is to have the insulin spike timed to coincide with the blood amino acid level peak, so that the increased nutrient uptake is shifted towards amino acids. I might be wrong, but it's my understanding that the GLUT receptors that are triggered by insulin aren't super selective between aminos and glucose. So why have an insulin spike when the aminos haven't fully reached the bloodstream yet?

But like I said, better to just combine the two for convenience. However if he has two separate mixes, and maybe drinks one before and one after his shower, then protein first.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 5, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> To me it makes sense because protein takes longer to digest and get into the bloodstream than carbs,



*The Sweet Spot*

The original thinking by Dr John Ivy and others was that simply ingesting carbohydrates alone would restore muscle glycogen.  That reasoning makes sense.  

*But...*

However, in doing their research they found that glycogen was reloaded back into the muscle cell more effectively when stacked with a quickly digested protein.   

*Leucine*

Along with high glycemic index carbohydrates, the amino acid, Leucine has been shown to spike insulin.  

Leucine combined with a high glycemic index carbohydrate provides a more effective trigger for mTOR (mammalian target of rapamycin).  

mTOR is one of the driving forces in creating an anabolic enviroment.  

*Pre and Peri Workout Beverage*

Another key to providing an anabolic post workout enviroment if your Pre and Peri (during) Workout Beverage.  

*Having A Heart Attach*

Think of your workout as knowing you are going to have a heart attack. 

You will mimimize the damage, if your are Proactive and do something before you have it and when you are having it...rather than after. 

*Setting Up The Anabolic Enviroment*

Ingesting a beverage before and during does the same thing. 

Pre and Peri Workout Beverages insure that the amino acids and glycogen are already "on board" to start the healing process.  

Thus, what you ingest before and during is just as important, if not moreso than what you take after your workout.  

*Protein First*

With that said, I doubt ingesting protein 10 minutes before or after is really going to change things that much.  

I just don't see the point to it.

*Reiterate*

Again, what you ingest before your workout appears just as important and most likely even moreso than what what you take after your workout.

Ingesting a beverage before and during your workout...

1) Promotes an anabolic enviroment.  

2) Insures faster recovery.  

3) Shunts cortisol production.  



ThreeGigs said:


> But like I said, better to just combine the two for convenience. However if he has two separate mixes, and maybe drinks one before and one after his shower, then protein first.



*Effectivenes *

It does make it more convenient.  However, the main reason is that it enhances the effectiveness. 

*One Hour Post Workout*

Research show that having something an hour after, maintains the anabolic enviroment and recovery process.  

*Nutrient Timing*

As I mentioned in a previous post, this is one of the best book on Pre, Peri and Post Workout nutrition that I have seen.  

The book is short, easy to read and you can get a used copy for about $10.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 8, 2012)

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Post Workout Nutrition Demystified | Defense Nutrition Blog​ Interesting article.  He says to not have anything for 30-60 minutes minimum.  ​[/FONT]


----------



## Crazy4protein (Mar 8, 2012)

I like a little simple sugar aspect to my recovery drinks. I make sure I have a good carb/protein ratio then mix with some fruit juice. Seems to work great for me.


----------



## Crazy4protein (Mar 8, 2012)

evo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just  after some input..
> 
> ...



I like a good amount of calories with a carb/protein mix. I always mix my recovery drinks with fruit juice and it seems to work great for me. I feel recovered much faster than using milk or water for sure...


----------

